# Who makes restoration hardware faucets?



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I want to know, who makes restoration hardware faucets in San Jose? Please help


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Like an old timer say, install a MOENTROL and be the hero.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Restoration hardware here in North Carolina stopped buying/manufacturing plumbing fixtures about 4 years ago. Guess the brass got too expensive for them. Now, they only do knobs and curtain rods and that sort of thing.

Reason i add this to the forum is, it's likely that a 3rd party/out of country factory did it until it no longer became profitable for them. At that point they just dropped the plumbing fixture side all together. 

Install fixtures by a company that will be around tomorrow. I recommend wolverine brass. Been around since 1896


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

quickplumb said:


> Hello Everyone, I want to know, who makes restoration hardware faucets in San Jose? Please help


 Their catalog is still on-line

https://www.restorationhardware.com/catalog/category/products.jsp?categoryId=cat1520015


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

They are still in the faucet business. In fact, they recently bought Waterworks which has an extensive line of plumbing ware.


----------

